# 24 Zoll Monitor DRINGED



## johannes944 (22. November 2009)

Also es ist so.

Ab donnerstag, 26.11 gibts bei Hofer (Deutschland :Aldi) einen TFT Monitor 24 Zoll von der Hofermarke "Q" und ich wollt fragen ob er SEHR gut ist, mittel oder zum wegwerfen.

Bitte um schnelle antworten da man da schnell zuschlagen muss.

Ich weiß leider nicht wie der Hoferprospekt in Deutschland aussieht desswegen währe ess toll wenn jemand das Angebot kennt. ansonsten 
Hofer - Startseite

Vl. hat wer erfahrung mit "Q" oder Hofer (Aldi) geräten.

Danke

mfg


----------



## midnight (22. November 2009)

Also ich würd lieber was ordentliches nehmen. Von NEC gibts nen netten 22er. Zwar nicht FullHD, dafür aber einige ander Features.

Musst du dir überlegen was du willst. Hochwertig wird das Ding auf keinen Fall sein, aber Bilder anzeigen kanner wohl (=

so far


----------



## Maschine311 (22. November 2009)

Also das hört sich von den Werten her garnicht schlecht an und der Preis ist auch nicht schlecht. Würde aber auch lieber ein paar € drauflegen und zu einem renomierten Hersteller greifen wie Samsung, LG ect. 
Hole mir in ca. 6Std. den Samsung P2450H, ist von den Werten her leicht besser und kostet auch nur 199€.
Wie gesagt eigentlich nicht schlecht und hat sogar noch Lautsprecher mit drin, aber Aldi/Medion kommt mir persönlich nicht mehr ins Haus. Habe jetzt über Jahre hinweg Fernseher, DVD Player, Sat Receiver, Kompaktanlagen gehabt  und die Haltbarkeit ist absolut 3J. danach war wirklich jedes Teil von denen unwiederruflich defekt. Meist waren die Teile schon nach 1-1,5J. mind. 1 x beim Service, welcher zwar sehr einfach und unkompliziert war , aber das Teil war 1-2 Wochen erstmal weg und 1J. später war es dann total schrott!
Nimm lieber einen Markenhersteller wie Samsung,LG ect. da weiß man was man hat!


----------



## johannes944 (22. November 2009)

Danke für eure Antworten.

Es gibt da von acer einen der hat 24 zoll 40000 Kontrast um 179 €.

was sagt ihr zu so einem.

Über acer hab ich ja nicht so viel positives gehört oder war das nur blabla??


----------



## Klarostorix (22. November 2009)

bin mit meinem Asus VH242H voll zufrieden...


----------



## johannes944 (22. November 2009)

Hat vielleicht irgentwer noch Tipps für einen FullHD, 24 Zoll, Bildschirm der rund 200 € kostet???


----------



## ericderrote (22. November 2009)

Ich empfehle beim Monitorkauf mal einen blick auf prad.de zu werfen.

Das hilft 

eric


----------



## johannes944 (22. November 2009)

Danke, echt geil die Seite

mfg


----------



## johannes944 (29. November 2009)

Tja,

Ich hab mich entschieden:

Samsung P 2470HD!
299€,

was haltet ihr davon??


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (29. November 2009)

warum fragst du uns das wenn du dich doch eh schon entschieden hast 

*google*

aja.. das ist doch ein ganz schickes Teil, bekommt man im netz hab 170€ meines Wissens


----------



## johannes944 (29. November 2009)

Ich will ja nur fragen was ihr von dem teil haltet: gut zum gamen, sieht gut aus....


----------



## midnight (30. November 2009)

Also ich find ja, das Ding sieht sche*ße aus. Muss aber denk ich jeder für sich selbst wissen. Ich bin nicht der Freund von TV-Verschnitten.
Ich hab nen BenQ 2420hd, der sieht wesentlich humaner aus. Aber wie gesagt, das ist eben Ansichtssache. Einfach mal in den MM oder so gehen und einen Blick drauf werfen.


so far


----------

